#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Κατατακτήριες εξετάσεις στο ΕΜΠ

## ange_gais

Γειά σας. Μια φίλη μου θέλει να δώσει κατατακτήριες στο ΕΜΠ στο τμήμα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών και μου ζητάει απεγνωσμένα βοήθεια γιατί εγώ έχω τελειώσει ήδη Πολιτικός Μηχανικός, στην Ξάνθη όμως. Εϊδα ποια μαθήματα χρειάζονται και την ύλη τους αλλά επειδή ξέρω πολύ καλά από εξετάσεις ξέρω ότι όσο καλά και να έχεις διαβάσει αν δεν έχει δει παλιά θέματα ή σημειώσεις του μαθήματος εύκολα δεν παιρνάς. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω σημειώσεις να της κάνω κανένα μάθημα μήπως περάσει; Τα μαθήματα είναι Τεχνικά Υλικά, Μαθηματική Ανάλυση 2 και Τεχνική Μηχανική 2.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω για το ΕΜΠ αλλά για το ΑΠΘ μπορείς να βρεις σημειώσεις και παλιά θέματα εξετάσεων *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## ange_gais

Το σκέφτεται κι αυτό, μήπως δώσει για ΑΠΘ γιατι δεν βρισκουμε τίποτα για ΕΜΠ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το link. Νομίχω ότι βοηθάει πολύ.

----------

